# Decorated already?



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I've already seen three houses with decorations up!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Nothing around here, but that isn't unusual. Went to several places yesterday that SHOULD have stuff out and either they didn't or had those cutesy decorations fit only for a Halloween party in a kindergarten class. What a bunch of schmucks!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

So far in our neck of the woods I've only seen one lonely pumpkin sitting on a front porch. That poor little pumpkin is destined to rot before Halloween even gets here since the temps are still in the 80's here in Jersey.

Three of the local grocery stores already have pumpkins sitting in those big bins at 49cents a pound. The pumpkins look really small this year and I'm sure the price for them will be high again this year since we haven't had any rain.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

:jol: Well, we've started decorating stately Raxl Doze manor today. We set up our halloween village last night, and today, we're decorating the inside of the house. Sept. 11th is such a ****ing downer, we needed to do something happy. :jol:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you count my projects in the backyard, I would say 1.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I never do the major stuff until Halloween day, but this year I'll be putting up all the lights on the front hedge come early October. I've been buying those orange and purple light sets on clearance for a few years now, and I've got a boat load of them, hehehe.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Saw two houses yesterday decorated with cutesy pie stuff. Orange and Black ribbons, those stick scarecrows and plastic pumpkins.

A few more pumpkins showing up on people's front porches but that's about it so far. 

A&P is selling big pumpkins for $11.99 each.................Ouch, a bit expensive to be buying one now as the squirrels around here would just chew it to bits before you even had time to carve it.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I already started decorating my apart. I wanted to wait till October but I just couldn't stand the wait any longer!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I have heard that there is a guy in St. Charles Illinois that has a maze up to his house already. No fair.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> Ok, I have heard that there is a guy in St. Charles Illinois that has a maze up to his house already. No fair.


yes no fair, now go grab your digital camera and ask him if he'll fire it up for you to run though and take pictures


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw a few houses with their store-bought crappola out already. Some of that stuff's ok, but for the most part, it just doesn't cut it for me anymore.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nothing.

Not a damn house has ANYthing even REMOTEly resembling a Halloween decoration..

Not a frickin witch-crashed-on-the-door, or a paper skeleton.

Not a cartoon ghost in ANY window, or even a pumpkin, carved or not.

No 'Boo's or gouls or halloween lights.

NADA...It is like halloween will not exist until Oct 1st.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My wife told me yesterday when coming home from Target that she saw a house that had a few Halloween kiddie stuff. It wasn't a lot, but it is Halloween stuff. She also told me that she checked our favorite Halloween haunter and he doesn't have his stuff out yet. He is the one with the old time hearse like Hollyberry. Oh, well. The good news is when my wife came home from Target, she brought me home a wtich's caldron. My wife had heard that I bought the wrong caldron for my Pumpkinrot for next year thru the emailing of John from Pumpkinrot.com and bought it for me. I am set now.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I saw a few houses with their store-bought crappola out already. Some of that stuff's ok, but for the most part, it just doesn't cut it for me anymore.


Maybe that's what's wrong with me right now. I thought it was maybe because I'm becoming jaded, but I don't think that's it at all. I went into Spencer's yesterday, the last bastion of hope as far as the holiday goes in retail and I just couldn't believe the minute array of...CRAP, they had. No place has anything good anymore. Most likely I won't be decorating at all this year. I'll just have the friends over for drinking and Horror fests and that will be all she wrote. Next year, maybe I can hook into the season by ordering online instead of waiting for all this penny-ante stuff to come out in the stores. Smiling scarecrows and toddler devils just don't cut it for me.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

*Decorations already up*

We have all our decerations up in our house for halloween. Im wondering if anyone else does or am i the only 1.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

We have the in house stuff out (well, what I don't USUALLY have out 365) Outside stuff goes out next week (except for expensive props, those go out night of Halloween)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, you can slap my hand now. I started to put stuff out already. I couldn't wait, the Devil made me do it, or what ever excuse I can think of. All I did was put up a few corpses in the yard. That is all. Even thought I am jones'in to put out more. Ha ha ha(evil laugh)


----------

